# craziest yet...for me



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

If I understand this right, you're using a non-contact voltage sensor to try and find the break? I can understand why you'd try it (because I did too, once) but it's a mistake. They can't be trusted as a troubleshooting tool because too many things can screw up the reading.

If you're not getting a voltage reading through the THHN insulation, and the insulation is damp, it sounds like you're not picking up true 480 and the small electric field that is present is being neutralized by the damp insulation. 

Test for voltage with a low-impedance contact tester and you'll find different results.

Hard to say from my armchair, but I don't think you actually have an energized cable.

-John


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Maybe the craziest for me too..................................:whistling2:


----------



## mrmike (Dec 10, 2010)

I also can tell you first hand to never trust a Tic tac tester. What you are stating is something like I have found out myself & am still bewildered by it. I used to have to trace alot of unmarked cables laying in a tray & on top of the ground- 480 volt 3 phase 2/0 & 1/0) . I have found that anywhere there was a break in the cable such as a splice it would show power up to it & nothing after !!
I believe it has to do with breaking up the field around the cable (which) Tic tacs pick up ! As John say- use a contact tester !!!!


----------

